# pints points (maths?)



## Beatrix Kiddo

Hi everybody!

¿Qué es un "pints points"? El contexto es éste: "_Identify and find equivalent ratios; express ratio and pints points"_
 
Lo he buscado por todas partes y siempre me sale la palabra "pints" o en combinación "pints points" como la medida para líquidos que se traduce como "pintas". Pero en este contexto no tiene sentido, o al menos, yo no se lo encuentro. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?
 
Tks!
BK.


----------



## k-in-sc

Can you provide more context? What's the whole problem?
Is this a scan? Could the original have said "plot points" (i.e. on a graph)?
If it literally means "points per pint" it should be "pint points" and not "pints points." (Say that three times fast! )


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Thanks for your reply, k-in-sc.
It is just a normal document (no scan or or printing problems) and the sentence appears in an inquiry about the instruction of maths at Spanish schools. The question posed is: "Which of the following knowledge domains are aimed to be taught according to the curriculum and/or other steering documents covering mathematics instruction at primary and lower secondary education?"

Some of the "knowledge domains" are, for instance, " _Demonstrate knowledge of four basic mathematical operations with whole numbers", _"_Learning the basic geometrical concepts like point, line segment, polyline, halfline, line, angle", _and, of course, the one I have asked about:"_Identify and find equivalent ratios; express ratio and pints points"_
What we have to do is to "tick" whether those knowledge domains are taught at schools or not. 

Hope this context helps! But it seems that the expression "pints points" is as weird for me as for you :S

Tks in advance!
BK.


----------



## k-in-sc

From the context of ratios I guess it means "percentage points," although normally it would just be "percent(s)" or "percentage(s)." I definitely can't see it having anything to do with pints, the unit of measure. 
If this is for Spanish schools, why is it in English? (I notice the constructions are not parallel ... ) Is there a Spanish original somewhere?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

It is in English because it is an inquiry that comes from Brussels. Actually, it is an inquiry for a report on education that all Member States must fill in. 

So "pints points" would be percentages? Mmmm...but in what sense? Could I translate it as "Identificar y encontrar proporciones equivalentes: expresar proporciones y porcentajes"?


----------



## k-in-sc

That would be guessing. But "pints" clearly seems to be an error, and all I can suggest is checking a different version or asking your client about it. If you find out anything, please post back! Too bad nobody else has put in their 2 cents ...


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Yeah, I also think it's a mistake. 
Tks anyway!
BK.


----------



## Jom

How about *pin point*?

this could be simply a spelling automatic correction dirty trick. It hapened to me something similar in Excel and Word.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I thought about it, but still...First: I can't find any meaning for that in the context of ratios and percentages, and Second: the expression "pinTS points" appears more than once in this survey. Therefore, I don't think is a spelling mistake or anything. 
Anyway, thanks for suggesting it, Jom! 
BK


----------



## k-in-sc

More than once!?!
Always in the same phrase or what?


----------



## k-in-sc

More than once!?!
Always in the same phrase or what?


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

No, in the whole survey which is 20 pages long approximately. Anyways, my supervisor is going to meet somebody from Brussels who is in this project and she will ask her about this expression. As soon as I know, I will post it here.
Xxx
BK


----------

